# Hyperadobe Earthbag House



## cavewoman (Sep 28, 2016)

Does anyone know if this type of house would count as a temporary dwelling- no concrete- in Coimbra District? Would it be legal on rustic land?

Thank you


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

You'll find plenty on this if you use the search function because it comes up from time to time but in short, any dwelling for human habitation whether temporary or permanent of any kind whatsoever is illegal on rustic land. 

You might get away with it for a few months but not permanently.

You might also consider that winter here can often be cold & very wet indeed.


----------



## cavewoman (Sep 28, 2016)

Thank you travelling-man.
If I apply for a permit, how good are my chances of getting permission to build a dwelling?
I would present plans etc.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

cavewoman said:


> Thank you travelling-man.
> If I apply for a permit, how good are my chances of getting permission to build a dwelling?
> I would present plans etc.


That'll depend on the individual Camara so you need to go along to the planning offices & ask them but if you're still talking Rustica the answer is probably almost certainly not & definitely not quickly or cheaply.


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

^^^ What he/she said.

You will need to submit the design plans of the habituation for approval to be built on land which that design is acceptable in location, size, outward appearance, sound insulation, heat insulation etc, The plans need approval from your local council planning department. As everyone else in the area will have to abide by the rules then if you donot then they would be stupid not to report you for a violation. The Portuguese are a lovely and welcoming people but if you take the p**s by flouting THEIR regulations then you deserve the consequences. That may sound harsh but it is honest just like most of the locals will be.


----------



## Centralbound (Aug 16, 2013)

• it's not permanent / no concrete so that's OK
• below a certain size
• existing "ruin" / pre 1952 means you can do what you like
• it's like, totally legal in Portugal, man...
• a lawyer / architect / council guy told me it's OK
•*new "agricultural" buildings are allowed because the EU
• you could theoretically put it on wheels, so it's mobile

all untrue.

So in a nutshell: buy cheap land, build a bender, it might not go wrong. But putting major labour of love or money into something with no legal foundation is going to make you anxious.

Just to finish, I have looked at some real bargains this year. Actual houses, flats, under 15k. You don't have to take risks to enjoy this place.


----------

